

People would rather get an electric shock than just sit and think - reinhardt
http://online.wsj.com/articles/why-is-it-so-hard-for-us-to-do-nothing-1405697956

======
greenyoda
Variants of this article have been posted numerous times already:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/0/shock%20alone](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/0/shock%20alone)

